# Datei XML schreiben/ändern



## boelkstoff (2. August 2003)

Hallo!

Folgendes Problem.
Ich habe heute mit xml angefangen.
Parsen (lesen) habe ich jetzt verstanden und geht auch.
Wie ich eine komplette xml Datei NEU schreibe ist mir thepretisch auch klar, ist halt wie eine normale NEUE Datei.

Was mir aber noch nicht klar ist wie ändere ich eine XML Datei mit php??
jetzt bitte nicht links zu php.net mit fopen und fget geben.
Bitte bitte etwas code! Weil wie bewege ich den datenzeiger and die stelle z.B. <name>Zung</name> also an das Z von Zung und überschreibe es mit Schneider. Das nächste Problem ist ja, das SChneider länger ist und dann natürlich <name>Schneider</name> und nicht <name>Schneiderame> oder so dastehen soll.
Kann mir bitte jemand ein einfaches kurzes Beispiel geben?! **lieb frag'' 
Habe auch schon gesucht hier aber nicht gefunden.
Will jetzt xml für Einstell(config) nehmen.

Vielen Dank

Phil

P.S. hier noch eine beispiel xml datei mit der ich gerade arbeite


> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>
> <note>
> <to>Tove</to>
> <from>Jani</from>
> ...


----------



## vogtländer (4. August 2003)

Das ist nur meine Meinung aber ich denke, es ist sauberer, das nicht mit PHP zu machen, sondern mit XSLT und nur den XSLT-Prozess mit PHP anzuschieben.

Ich denke dabei an folgende prinzipielle Vorgehensweise: 

1. Einen XML-Strom erzeugen, der die Änderungen abbildet (wahlweise mit JavaScript und/oder PHP) und diesen an einen XSLT-Prozess zur Verarbeitung übergeben.
2. Die zu ändernde XML-Datei als Variable an den gleichen XSLT-Prozess übergeben.
3. Der XSLT-Prozess gibt die XML-Datei aus, jedoch mit den Änderungen.
4. XML-Datei mit dem XML-Strom, der vom XSLT-Prozess kommt, überschreiben.
5. FERTIG

Ich arbeite auch gerade an sowas. Wenn ich an dem Punkt bin, dass eine Implentierung fertig ist, dann kann ich mich ja nochmal melden, wenn du willst.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## crimbler (4. August 2003)

*fertige Klassen*

Hallo,

XML ist ja gerade dafür gedacht, dass man konfortabler Dateien editieren kann. Das Rad muss man auch nicht mehr neu Erfinden,es gibt schon fertige PHP-Klassen, die sowas können.

Bei pear.php.net (http://pear.php.net/package-info.php?package=XML_Tree)findest du eine Tree Klasse mit der du komfortabel auf die einzelnen Elemente und deren Content zugreifen kannst. Google noch nach XML Tree da findest einige Beispiele (befasse mich selber gerade damit, kann dir aber jetzt noch keine fertigen Beispiele dazu geben.)

Bei PHPclasses.org findest du weitere Klassen zu diesem Thema (einfach nach XML suchen)

Ich hoffe das hat dir geholfen.

Grüsse

Crimbler


----------



## boelkstoff (4. August 2003)

@crimbler 
danke das schaue ich mir jetzt mal an


@vogtländer
sorry xlst hab ich null plan, hab zwar ein buch da, aber das ist noch nicht dran mit lesen.
kannst aber gerne mal einen quellcode posten und was dazu sagen, vielleicht lernt man es auch so bzw. begreift es.


----------



## vogtländer (4. August 2003)

Schau einfach mal bei http://www.w3school.org nach XSLT. Die Leute können bessere Tutorials schreiben als ich.

Gruß
Falk


----------

